# DIY chalkboard sticky labels



## navigator9 (Aug 8, 2015)

Never even imagined this was possible. Thought it might come in handy for someone.
http://www.lilblueboo.com/2011/08/diy-chalkboard-paper-and-free-download.html


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 8, 2015)

thats what I thought they were doing as soon as I saw there was a tutorial 

Good for people who don't know about the paint though!

Theres also a magnet paint so you can hang things as well, that people might find interesting


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 8, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> thats what I thought they were doing as soon as I saw there was a tutorial
> 
> Good for people who don't know about the paint though!
> 
> Theres also a magnet paint so you can hang things as well, that people might find interesting



Magnet paint! I'm going to check that out, thanks.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 8, 2015)

I knew about chalkboard paint.  I knew about adhesive labels.  I never thought about putting them together!  I'm pretty sure there is dry erase board paint.  I'll have to look for that.  I think that would be more practical for me and my plastic drying racks.  Right now, I tape notes to the front of the shelves.  However, painting labels with a reusable surface would be easier and more cost-effective.  Thanks for a great tip!


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 8, 2015)

That's a lot of work. lol ... Just left Staples and saw sheets of chalkboard labels. Unfortunately, they only had them in full size 8.5" x 11" sheets. No pre-cut label sizes. 

Would have been better if they had them like the ones you can find on Amazon or at Michaels.


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 8, 2015)

This is even easier and a lot less messy...


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 8, 2015)

You are my hero! Gotta find that. It's a lazy girls dream!


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 8, 2015)

Martha Stewart has a line of die cut chalkboard labels. Staples used to carry them, but I think Michaels still does


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 8, 2015)

Whaaaaaaat....chalkboard TAPE????? How have I missed all of these wonderful inventions? Thanks, you guys!


----------



## amd (Aug 8, 2015)

Lurve!!!!


----------



## rubalicious (Aug 10, 2015)

I found chalkboard labels on ebay and a chalkboard pen came with it. Otherwise you can buy chalkboard pens that can be wiped off


----------



## Spice (Aug 10, 2015)

How bout this one?


----------

